# restylane



## elenax (Dec 29, 2008)

Need some help!!!...what is the cpt for injection of lips with restylane


----------



## jackjones62 (Dec 30, 2008)

We use CPT 11950 thru 11954: Subcutaneous injection of filling materia (eg, collagen), choose your code based on how many "cc" you use; you can then utilize HCPC J7343 - Dermal and epidermal, (substitute) tissue of non-human origin for the Restylane.

Hopes this helps

Jennifer
ENT


----------



## elenax (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks a lot!!! Jennifer


----------



## terridiaz (Jan 14, 2009)

If it is for cosmetic reasons, per an ASPS coding conference I went to in Nov 08. They said that you should never attach an ICd-9 code to something that is cosmetic. Make up a dummy code for tracking purposes.
Terri


----------

